# Harworth Glass Bulb Factory - January 2009



## Reaperman (Feb 27, 2009)

This factory produced Light bulb glass, It was established in the 50's and was owned by Thorn / Osram Before going through various owners finally closing in 2006

I'm hoping Dave can fill in the history as I think he looked it up recently.
*


Bulb forming Building







Stores






Inside the bulb forming building,











The silo,






Silo top,










​*


----------



## Rob (Feb 28, 2009)

Top photo's there chap!
looks like you got there in the nick of time doesn't look much left of the place.


----------



## smileysal (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad you got to see part of it mate, we had a quick look as we were driving past early on in the year. Didn't know it was there either  and had the little one with us, and loads of demolition guys all around the site so we never managed to get in 

Excellent pics, like the inside and curved ceiling of the silo.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2009)

Really liking the look of this site. As Rob said, looks like in the nick of time.
Fantastic stores! I could spend hours in there...lots of interesting things to look at.
Smashing photos as always, Reaps.


----------



## andy m (Feb 28, 2009)

Superb! Glass factories have some pretty big kit in them. A friend of mine worked at the Philips plant at Simonstone near Burnley where they made TV and computer monitor screens. They replaced the glass furnace about 6 years back at the cost of about £20million or some such figure, then a year later shut the entire plant, citing a drop in sales as everyone is buying flat screen stuff. All gone now though, didn't get chance to explore it either


----------

